# amazing joinery



## phinds (Mar 12, 2021)

Friend of mine sent me this pic he found on the Internet. No idea where it is or what the overall structure is, but check out the joinery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2021)

I've seen that one too. Very cool.


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I've seen that one too. Very cool.


Any idea where/what it is?


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 12, 2021)

Cool


----------



## trc65 (Mar 12, 2021)

There was a post on WoodNet a little over a month ago with that picture. https://forums.woodnet.net/showthread.php?tid=7360603

On the third page of that thread, this link was posted showing similar joinery on a granary in Slovenia. http://balkanarchitecture.org/slovenia/tirosek2.php

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm trying to understand how one would put those together. You can't slide one end into the other, can you?


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm trying to understand how one would put those together. You can't slide one end into the other, can you?


Absolutely not. They obviously won't slide at all. You have to place alternate beams.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2021)

Here is a topologically equivalent joint, and exploded:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2021)

That isn't even as weird as some of the Japanese joinery that I drew up for the joinery sub-glossary of my wood terms glossary:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 20, 2021)

They have to be stacked from the bottom up.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 20, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> They have to be stacked from the bottom up.


i would have swore it was top down

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 20, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i would have swore it was top down


........


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

But that gets expensive - you need one of them expensive air cranes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## frankp (Mar 27, 2021)

So is the second "hook" tenon (do those qualify as tenons?) purely aesthetic or does it actually serve from a structural perspective? I would assume any added strength or stability would be negligible but it sure looks awesome. I bet that thing could survive another 500 years.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 27, 2021)

Totally amazing but I bet with a little practice and the proper tools it's not that hard to master. Looks like equal size timbers so templates would work. I'm sure they are nicely fitted but only the part that shows has to be perfect.


----------



## phinds (Mar 27, 2021)

frankp said:


> So is the second "hook" tenon (do those qualify as tenons?) purely aesthetic or does it actually serve from a structural perspective? I would assume any added strength or stability would be negligible but it sure looks awesome. I bet that thing could survive another 500 years.


 I believe they all serve to enhance the structural integrity but the 2nd one is slightly redundant, yes.


----------

